# Combinar cajas folded horn (con laberinto) y bass reflex



## pcloca (Mar 7, 2009)

hola a todos... yo tengo dos cajas de bass reflex que constan de un diver y un parlante de 10"  cada una... suenan una maravilla pero me falta un buen bajo... leyendo un poco me acesore por las cajas folded horn  (con laberinto).. le dan muy buena vista aunque algunos dicen que colorea el sonido... a lo poco que entiendo es que estas tienen un retraso del sonido que me podria llegar a probocar un poco de cancelacion de bajos con las otras cajas que no tienen retraso alguno.. es cierto? o se puede arreglar electronicamente?.... 
 aaa la caja que me quiero hacer es con un parlante de 15".. si alguien tiene un planito confiable por hay me caeria de lujo...
desde ya muchas gracias y espero respuesta....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 13, 2009)

Yo se que hay una diferencia de fase entre las dos pero no que tan critico sea, ademas el tono de los graves es diferente


----------



## pcloca (Mar 13, 2009)

a listo entonces es un hecho que me hago una... vos tenes alguna hecha de 15"? o algun plano bien calculado de cajas con laberinto? aca tengo unas fotos del tipo que me parecen buenos pero no se las medidas.. son dos tipos un poco distintos.. no se cual puede ser la diferencia entre uno y otro y cual puede ser mejor... todos ls planos que encuentro son de 18" y no de 15".. si alguien tiene algo porfa manden.. gracias por la información oscar..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 13, 2009)

amigo pcloca para hacerla en 15" haces una regla de tres con todas las medidas de 18", menos los angulos.


----------



## pcloca (Mar 13, 2009)

hola oscar haci de una nomas? no importan las caracteristicas del parlante? yo pensaba en algo selenium...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 13, 2009)

claro que importan, el problema es que lo mas comun para calcular con parametros thielle small son cajas reflex, selladas o pasabanda, con la regla de tres se asegura que las medidas tendran una proporcion equivalente al tamaño del parlante.

La regla de tres no te traera ningun problema, siempre lo he hecho asi y me funcionado, otra cosa acuerdate que esas caja son para marcas especificas de altavoces y lo que vas a hacer es a colocar el altavoz que tienes en ella, asi que ya estas violando las normas desde el principio asi que una simple regla de tres no sera gran problema.

hacele tranquilo.

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 13, 2009)

osea que quieres un diseño de una caja laberinto selenium para 15"


----------



## pcloca (Mar 13, 2009)

si esa seria la idea principal... por que me interesa mucho el audio y de apoco voy avanzando... la caja de ese tipo es un capricho por que quiero lograr buenos bajos.. ya se que con una pasa banda o una reflex capas que obtenga algo parecido.. pero me gustaria hacer una de estas...


repito.. grasias por la información oscar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2009)

pcloca dijo:
			
		

> si esa seria la idea principal... por que me interesa mucho el audio y de apoco voy avanzando... la caja de ese tipo es un capricho por que quiero lograr buenos bajos.. ya se que con una pasa banda o una reflex capas que obtenga algo parecido.. pero me gustaria hacer una de estas...



Deberías conocer los parámetros T/S de tu parlante y analizar si son aptos para cajas bass-reflex o selladas. Si son aptos para bass-reflex, ya tenes un punto a favor para el laberinto y tendrías que ver cual es el largo de los tubos de sintonía para ella y compararlo con el largo del horn y el volumen de la caja.
No es una prueba del todo valida, pero al menos te va a mostrar si vale la pena usar esos parlantes en esa forma o nó.

Te doy un consejo, que desconozco por qué nadie lo tiene en cuenta, pero probablemente sea por desconocimiento: cuando hables de "buenos graves", tenés que aclarar exactamente a que te refieres, por que la construcción de baffles está regida por leyes físicas y para ellas *NO SIGNIFICA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA* la expresión *BUENOS GRAVES* o cosas tales como *GRAVES PROFUNDOS* o *AGUDOS DULCES* y toda esa parva de conceptos subjetivos. Acá tenes que hablar de cosas tales como *"quiero una extensión de los graves hasta los 25 Hz con una atenuación máxima de 3db respecto de la señal a 100 Hz"*.
Lamentablemente para mucha gente, el versito de arriba es una especificación técnica mucho mas consistente y acabada que la expresión "buenos graves", y a partir de ella y de los parámetros T/S de tu parlante es posible dar una solución electrónica, mecánica o ambas combinadas.

Quien te diga otra cosa *TE ESTÁ MANDANDO FRUTA* (expresión argentina para decir "te esta diciendo cualquier cosa y vos le creés") y es probable que malgastes tu dinero.

Saludos!


----------



## pcloca (Mar 23, 2009)

hola ezavalla, disculpa por el tiempo estaba ocupado con algunas cosas.
 Mira los parlantes no los tengo y estoy viendo que me serviria y que no... lo que no entiendo es como podria comparar las cajas bass reflex con una de laberinto... si èsta consta de caja cerrada y de otro lado el laberinto (eso entiendo)... y como podria comparar los tubos de sintonia con el laberinto? 
Si conoces algun parlante que se preste para este tipo de caja por favor notificamelo... pera ver ls parametro T/S que deveria conceguir...
A... gracias por la correccion de arriba... me estoy tratando de informaciónrmar de a poco sobre el audio....

desde ya muchas gracias.. y espero respuestas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

pcloca dijo:
			
		

> Mira los parlantes no los tengo y estoy viendo que me serviria y que no... lo que no entiendo es como podria comparar las cajas bass reflex con una de laberinto... si èsta consta de caja cerrada y de otro lado el laberinto (eso entiendo)... y como podria comparar los tubos de sintonia con el laberinto?



Compará las longitud y la sección media del laberinto con el largo y sección de los tubos de sintonía. Deberían ser parecidas.



			
				pcloca dijo:
			
		

> pera ver ls parametro T/S que deveria conceguir...



Acá está todo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos!


----------



## pcloca (Mar 25, 2009)

ok lo voy aleer.. cualquier duda te molesto de nuevo jeje.. grasias por la información...


----------



## detrakx (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola Pc oca. Eso es una bocina para bajos, para sub bajos lo dudo. una bocina de sub bajos para obtener un buén redimiento tiene que tenir tamaños extremadametes grandes. Poco utilizable en la práctica.
Tiene diferencia de fase ? Porsupesto. todas las bocinas lo tienen. Por que la onda radiada por el diafragma viaja atravez de la bocina. (recorrido físico de la onda sonora). Sabiendo cuanta es la distancia de la bocina, se obtiene lambda, luego se puede obtener el tiempo para el caso de colocar un delay eletrónico. Las bocinas colorean , distorciónan, y agregan riple variando la respuesta en frecuencia. Eso depende de la carácterísticas de la bocina y el rango de frecuencia a utilizar.

saludos


----------



## pcloca (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola detrakx, esta bueno lo que desis...pero no entendi muy bien lo de riple... un salto?.. o un un ruido sobre la señal?
 grasias por la información me re sirve...


----------



## detrakx (Abr 3, 2009)

El riple es una diferencia de presión en el rango de frecuencias reproducidos por la bocina. (dicho de otra manera la respuesta en frecuencia para la bocina es desigual para las frecuencias que reproduce). " Se desequaliza " .


----------



## pcloca (Abr 3, 2009)

aaa no sabia eso... gracias.....


----------



## detrakx (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola Pcloca. 
Algo que no te pregunté desde un principio y es, ¿ cuál es tu necesidad ?
Habias comentado que necesitabas un refuerzo de bajos. Pero en donde pensas ubicarlo al sistema de sonido ¿? 
La caja que comentas es un diseño muy complejo. Demasiado desarrollo y muchos cálculos. 
Una caja de ese tipo es para tiradas largas. O para el uso en lugares al aire libre donde el sonido viaja libremente. Y se busca la maxima eficiencia en el sistema.
Para luagres cerrados y de dimensiones pequeñas esa caja no es lo mas adecuado.

saludos.


----------



## israeltec (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola a todos, éstas son unas cajas que fabricamos con mi hermano : Folded Horn 15

    
     
     

Responden excelente buen golpe de bajo las Bocinas son unas American Audio de 15" 1300 Watts
de fecto de este tipo de bocina es el orificio del iman es muy pequeño lo que ocasiona que se arruine la polvera a plena potencia solucion quitarle la rejillita que trae y cambiarle la polvera y echarle un poco de resina con fibra y que da ok

Lo bueno, son compactas a comparación de las Cerwin Vega de 18"

.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Mar 31, 2011)

aca te dejo Planos y Esquemas para Armar tus Propios Bafles

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmmzqtmyjn5


----------



## ferrari (Mar 31, 2011)

israeltec dijo:


> hola a todos estas son unas cajas que fabricamos con mi hermano : Folded Horn 15
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50861
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50862
> ...



Excelente trabajo, si fuera posible dejar los planos serían de gran ayuda pues no se ven tan grandes para unos parlantes de 15"...buenas cajas, claro que si.


----------



## israeltec (Abr 4, 2011)

gracias ferrari estos son los planos que usamos de referencia

ya terminadas las cajas Folded Horn 15


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 4, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Compará las longitud y la sección media del laberinto con el largo y sección de los tubos de sintonía. Deberían ser parecidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edu, aca me parece que le pifiaste, la sintonia en un bass reflex se hace en base a la elasticidad del aire dentro del bafle, en una tipo laberinto la sintonia se hace en base a la longitud de onda y velocidad del sonido, con el laberinto retrasamos la onda que sale para atrás para que esta salga en fase con la que sale para adelante, no tienen por que ser parecidos el largo del tubo de sintonia y el largo del laberinto en un horn, es mas son muyy distintos, en un horn el laberinto es de mas de 1 metro y en un bass reflex... bueno depende de muchas cosas pero es muchísimo menor.

pd: yo casi construyo un bafle medio "bass reflex" medio horn para un fostex, pero abandone la idea por que estos parlantes full range definitivamente no van... paso foto para que se den una idea de como era el bafle (que es justamente lo que el titulo del post dice)


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 4, 2011)

Excelente material, yo tengo unas cajas parecidas, tambien son para parlantes de 15".
pero estoy por tomarle las medidas, porque las compre ya hechas y quiero hacer unas iguales porque tienen un sonido espectacular

saludos a todos


----------



## ferrari (Abr 5, 2011)

israeltec dijo:


> gracias ferrari estos son los planos que usamos de referencia
> 
> ya terminadas las cajas Folded Horn 15



Gracias por los planos amigo, quedaron muy buenas  esas cajas...parece que las mias van a quedar un poco mas chicas..estoy en ese proyecto también



matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> aca te dejo Planos y Esquemas para Armar tus Propios Bafles
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jmmzqtmyjn5



Excelente información Matias, hay para todos los gustos e incluye hasta los mínimos detalles...lectura recomendada al 100%.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Edu, aca me parece que le pifiaste, la sintonia en un bass reflex se hace en base a la elasticidad del aire dentro del bafle, en una tipo laberinto la sintonia se hace en base a la longitud de onda y velocidad del sonido, con el laberinto retrasamos la onda que sale para atrás para que esta salga en fase con la que sale para adelante, no tienen por que ser parecidos el largo del tubo de sintonia y el largo del laberinto en un horn, es mas son muyy distintos, en un horn el laberinto es de mas de 1 metro y en un bass reflex... bueno depende de muchas cosas pero es muchísimo menor.



Ooppssss...hola Juan, recién veo tu respuesta!!!!
No es que le haya pifiado tanto, por que yo puse:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Deberías conocer los parámetros T/S de tu parlante y analizar si son  aptos para cajas bass-reflex o selladas. Si son aptos para bass-reflex,  ya tenes un punto a favor para el laberinto y tendrías que ver cual es  el largo de los tubos de sintonía para ella y compararlo con el largo  del horn y el volumen de la caja.
> *No es una prueba del todo valida, pero al menos te va a mostrar si vale la pena usar esos parlantes en esa forma o nó.*


Tal vez no puse muy claro (en realidad no lo puse ) que había que considerar la sección media y *la longitud donde se alcanza la sección media*...no la longitud del horn. Si bien la prueba no es muy válida, la idea es ver si la frecuencia donde el horn pierde el ajuste de impedancia acústica es similar a la frecuencia del resonador del Helmholtz del bass-reflex donde se produce la emisión de baja frecuencia. Si eran parecidas, era factible que ese parlante funcionara en una caja que combinara los dos comportamientos....pero creo que tendría que haber dado mas info


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 11, 2011)

¡Ahora entiendo lo que querías decir! (definitivamente te había entendido mal, creí que comparabas la longitud del horn con el tubo de sintonia... me quede   jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2011)

OK. No hay problema!
Lo que pasa es que este tipo de cajas "combinadas"...como que no tienen mucho sentido, por que si usás un horn para mejorar el rendimiento del parlante+caja por adaptación de impedancia acústica, para que vas a querer agregar una salida bass-reflex que opera a una "sensiblidad" muy diferente, y de la que dudo que se pueda escuchar lo que salga por ahí...


----------



## Caliper (Abr 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> OK. No hay problema!
> Lo que pasa es que este tipo de cajas "combinadas"...como que no tienen mucho sentido, por que si usás un horn para mejorar el rendimiento del parlante+caja por adaptación de impedancia acústica, para que vas a querer agregar una salida bass-reflex que opera a una "sensiblidad" muy diferente, y de la que dudo que se pueda escuchar lo que salga por ahí...



Amigo esas cajas combinadas o hibridos cuando estan bien hechas suenan espectacular tengo un amigo que tiene unos clones de las Event RCF1018 el las usa con parlante Selenium 18SWS1000 y cuando las pone al palo con sus powers de 5000 te dan unos bajos duros (sonido tipico de un horn) y profundos (sonido reflex) que no te lo da un horn o un reflex las hemos comparado con varios modelos y no les llegan a la talla de los RCF1018. .

Derepente me puedes ayudar yo estoy tras un hibrido de dimensiones mas generosas que el de RCF ya que tengo entendido que a mas grande la caja mejores bajos y estoy buscando un modelo parecido al RCF1018 (hibrido horn-reflex con 103 db a 1W/1M) ya que tambien tengo parlantes Selenium 18SWS1000 (8 unidades) y quisiera sacarlos (estan en cajas G-Sub) y ponerlos en cajas hibridas. 

No domino lo de diseñar cajas usando los parametros Thielle smal pero quisiera armar un modelo parecido a las imagenes que te adjunto que es de un modelo que lo usan mucho en USA donde los llaman Miniscoops y los presentan con una sensibilidad de 106 db a 1W/1M aunque los planos que ellos suben de sus cajas recomiendan ponerle el parlante PD1850 pero por aquí no hay ese parlante pero como la caja miniscoop es parecida ala RCF1018 solo que mas grande a parte de una tabla mas en su laberinto creo que resultarían con las 18SWS1000 de Selenium.

Tengo todos los parametros Thielle smal del 18SWS1000 pero no tengo los de la caja Miniscoop para ver si le hace al parlante o de repente modificarlas no se.

Te agradezco cualquier comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## sonidomax1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Saludos amigos del foro

Alguien ha probado las ws218x de martin audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y estas otras w bin k http://www.autistici.org/freetekno/tekk/soundsystem/bass/doublewbin/doublewbin.htm


----------



## aldemarar (Sep 26, 2011)

Caliper dijo:


> Amigo esas cajas combinadas o hibridos cuando estan bien hechas suenan espectacular tengo un amigo que tiene unos clones de las Event RCF1018 el las usa con parlante Selenium 18SWS1000 y cuando las pone al palo con sus powers de 5000 te dan unos bajos duros (sonido tipico de un horn) y profundos (sonido reflex) que no te lo da un horn o un reflex las hemos comparado con varios modelos y no les llegan a la talla de los RCF1018. .
> 
> Derepente me puedes ayudar yo estoy tras un hibrido de dimensiones mas generosas que el de RCF ya que tengo entendido que a mas grande la caja mejores bajos y estoy buscando un modelo parecido al RCF1018 (hibrido horn-reflex con 103 db a 1W/1M) ya que tambien tengo parlantes Selenium 18SWS1000 (8 unidades) y quisiera sacarlos (estan en cajas G-Sub) y ponerlos en cajas hibridas.
> 
> ...




compañero las event a las que te refieres seran estas que te adjunto


----------



## Caliper (Sep 27, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero las event a las que te refieres seran estas que te adjunto



Si esas son amigo la caja que menciono es la Event ESW 1018 de RCF y originalmente viene con parlante RCF18P300.

Aqui tienes informacion de ese modelo.


http://www.studiognomo.it/pdf/rcfesw1018.pdf 


De repente sabes mas que yo que te parecen sus especificaciones no entiendo porque en una parte mencionan para esta caja hibrida (Horn-Reflex) una sensibilidad 103 db 1w/1m y en otra parte mencionan 106 db 1w/1m.

Hace poco fui a escucharlas en un evento de mi amigo el maldito habia puesto sus 8 subs en fila al frente del estrado ja ja nadie se acercaba a pedir canciones ja ja.  

Saludos.


----------

